# Totally off topic!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I know - I have given me a warning for going off topic but I wanted to share this awsome piece of talent and music.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Touching to say the least. But sorry there a couple of things that look funny to me, but very nice.

It appears she has a lot of talent.

BG


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Brought tears to my eyes. Lovely


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Nini Rosso has got some real talent there, I bet her parents are bursting with pride, especially after that concert - Absolutely beautiful ray:

(There's some really nice appropriate comments on the Youtube page too :wink

Excellent post Donald


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

2 words..

_Goose Bumps_.


----------

